

Ask HN: Is sitetalk.com a scam? - dgarner

Here's some basic info:
The company is called Unaico Ltd which supposedly stands for United nordic alliance investment company, and what they do is they want to essentially copy facebook with their own version called SiteTalk and make it sort of a marketing platform with a lot more features such as an integrated webshop, entertainment plattforms, e-Learning and many more.
Their business model looks like a snowball model:
http://www.slideboom.com/presentations/242294/SiteTalk-%26-Unaico---make-money-online<p>The reason why I'm asking this is because a friend of mine invested 2k€ in this company and it looks very suspicious to me. It's also not very easy to find "real" facts on the internet.
======
profitbaron
You should have a look at -
[http://sitetalkunaico.wordpress.com/2010/02/03/concerns-
abou...](http://sitetalkunaico.wordpress.com/2010/02/03/concerns-about-unaico-
sitetalk/) as well as, the comments as they have some information in there
which you may find useful.

